# Policies/ general conditions



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

I have two questions about policies/ general conditions: 

1. When selling to retailers or directly to customers: do you send your policies to them together with the t-shirts or is it enough to put the policies on your internetsite?

2. Is there a place on internet where a list of policies specific for t-shirtcompanies can be bought?

Thank you.


----------



## manufacturer2006 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think its best on the site. You should just set your own, as far as returns, damage items, shipping whatever you feel is needed.


----------



## globalwp (Jan 24, 2006)

Or have a sit down with your attorney and he will outline the specifics that are valid within your state and place them on your web site as manufacturer2006 stated.
Although many times customers FAIL to read or understand the terms and conditions of the sale.
When doing customized work, it's not posible to take returns and put the t-shirt back to re-use. Once printed it's a done deal.


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

If you do a search on google for "buy terms and conditions" there are a lot of sites that will sell you a set of standard, or adapted terms and condition. Make sure you pick ones applicable to your country


----------



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay, I think I 'll buy terms and conditions, then change them to my own situation, and put them on my site. 

Thanks for your reactions.


----------

